# Saturday 2/18 Whatsit V 2.0



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Feb 18, 2012)

Rainbow Sherbet??


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 18, 2012)

^^^^  That's my guess too.


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 18, 2012)

sm4him said:
			
		

> Rainbow Sherbet??



Sheesh! 
No fair hogging all the good guesses.
This might be two for you today. Looks like rainbow sherbet to me too.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sherbert, 'cause it's at room temp.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 18, 2012)

jellied candy


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 18, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Not sherbert, 'cause it's at room temp.



Space ice cream then?
That freeze dried stuff you get at museums.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 18, 2012)

Carpet foam?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 18, 2012)

ooh its one of those calcium vita gummies


----------



## Bossy (Feb 18, 2012)

Or a lucky charm.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 18, 2012)

man, I was just sure it was rainbow sherbet!  Guess I'm not on that much of a roll, after all.

Freeze-dried ice cream is my next guess. It's got those teeny little lime-colored bits on it too...it's something that looks just like rainbow sherbet!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Or a lucky charm.



They're magically delicious!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL, you got me again. Nice one.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 18, 2012)

I could tell by that little blue thing <3 Lucky charms!


----------

